# classical composers & megalomania, iwant to bee king of FLanders i deprofundis



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Impretty sure my rule over Flanders kingdom belgium would be a succes, i wwould forcibly evolve Flanders to there renaissance era 2.2 re-visited in school everywhere ,i would make Flander become the pearl it use to be before if Flanders seperated i would ffit the role of thee good king, everyone would love me i allready have brilliant advisor around me...

Ah dear ddutch peeople beellgium wwallon, you carved the utter best work love you guys :tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

L


deprofundis said:


> Impretty sure my rule over Flanders kingdom belgium would be a succes, i wwould forcibly evolve Flanders to there renaissance era 2.2 re-visited in school everywhere ,i would make Flander become the pearl it use to be before if Flanders seperated i would ffit the role of thee good king, everyone would love me i allready have brilliant advisor around me...
> 
> Ah dear ddutch peeople beellgium wwallon, you carved the utter best work love you guys :tiphat:


Avez-vous lu un roman magnifique qui se déroule en Flandre dans la renaissance qui s'appelle L'oeuvre au Noir par Marguerite Yourcennar?


----------

